# BANG!!!!! Went the CD



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2012)

Holy atomic pile, Batman!

HAs anyone ever had a CD explode in the DVD/CD Drive in their PC..... I did.

It literally made the sound







People in 3 sides of me heard it and it embedded little pieces of plastic shrapnel in the inside of the CD drive, broke the side in one place scored the metal drive center and the aluminum top. And the CD was in multiple pieces after I got it out of the drive.

But to get it out of the drive I had to remove the drive from the PC and then disassemble the drive and of course I can not use that disk to install an HP printer ever again


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 21, 2012)

I refuse to buy anything with the HP name on it.  Too unpredictable and too proprietary.  HP = Hope and Pray.  That said, when they do work, they usually work well.

Was the CD perhaps cracked and you didn't notice it?  That is the first time I have ever heard of such a thing.  From the sounds of it I would be reluctant to even try to use that drive again.


----------



## oaktree (May 21, 2012)

You can install an HP printer?! Man what a headache.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2012)

Are you doing to CDs what I do to Maglites???


----------



## granfire (May 21, 2012)

Carol said:


> Are you doing to CDs what I do to Maglites???



BWAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHHA :lfao:



aside from that, I have had CDs explode twice so far. might have been a scratch in the wrong place, who knows. But it had nothing to do with HP. (if you ran Windows, you could probably just hook the printer up and let the program do the work...)

The drivers should be available online though. Everything is nowadays. Not sure why they still bother with the CDs...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2012)

Carol said:


> Are you doing to CDs what I do to Maglites???




Nah..... I only blew up one CD and destroyed only one drive.... but I will admit I am tempted to destroy more :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2012)

oftheherd1 said:


> I refuse to buy anything with the HP name on it.  Too unpredictable and too proprietary.  HP = Hope and Pray.  That said, when they do work, they usually work well.
> 
> Was the CD perhaps cracked and you didn't notice it?  That is the first time I have ever heard of such a thing.  From the sounds of it I would be reluctant to even try to use that drive again.



Ahh but I'm talking an enterprise, HP Printers is all we do and so far we do not have any issues with HP Printers. However I cannot say the same for the CDs  COuld have been cracked, not sure, but it was spinning for about a minute befre it went BANG



oaktree said:


> You can install an HP printer?! Man what a headache.



Do it all the time. Hint, in an enterprise DO NOT install any of the tools.... do the same at home and things will go faster too.


----------



## mmartist (May 21, 2012)

I've managed to achieve that twice. Once with my PC and 3 hours later with my brother's . After the secon incident he has barred me completely from his PC


----------



## oaktree (May 21, 2012)

I will try that next time Xue I took your last advice on Hammer fixes everything and applied it to all my printers. My last printer a pen caught stuck in the paper feed and got in this weird angle wedge and I did not have a hammer so I threw it on the floor. That day man truly rised above the machine and I hope to be nominated for a Caveman award.:headbangin:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2012)

oaktree said:


> I will try that next time Xue I took your last advice on Hammer fixes everything and applied it to all my printers. My last printer a pen caught stuck in the paper feed and got in this weird angle wedge and I did not have a hammer so I threw it on the floor. That day man truly rised above the machine and I hope to be nominated for a Caveman award.:headbangin:



Should have seen me throw an offensive laptop in a recycle bin


----------



## Sukerkin (May 21, 2012)

:chuckles: Reminds me of the day I fixed a recalcitrant CCU bin (very expensive piece of kit (tens of thousands of Pounds)) by hurling it across the shopfloor ... after four hours of fruitless tinkering, it worked fine after that :lol:


----------



## oaktree (May 21, 2012)

What brand was the Laptop?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2012)

Dell... But do not let that reflect on Dell... we run many Dells... mostly for enterprise.... this was not one we purchased... it was one an office we absorbed purchased

I was told by the CIO that what I did was more of a slam dunk than a toss and it got the attention of several people near by :EG:


----------



## mook jong man (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like the work of terrorists to me.

You were the victim of an I.E.C.D

IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE COMPACT DISC


----------



## Jenna (May 22, 2012)

CDs that self-destruct????  hahah ok Mister XS your true identity is FINALLY revealed!!!!!! (or should I say Mr Hunt!!) I always knew it!!!! 

[yt]kNC5P3-Dr2Y[/yt]


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Sounds like the work of terrorists to me.
> 
> You were the victim of an I.E.C.D
> 
> IMPROVISED EXPLOSIVE COMPACT DISC



You know to much :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 22, 2012)

Jenna said:


> CDs that self-destruct????  hahah ok Mister XS your true identity is FINALLY revealed!!!!!! (or should I say Mr Hunt!!) I always knew it!!!!



You also know too much...so when you both wake up in a strange country with no memory of this...you'll know why...... welll...ummm....actually you won't know why because you will have o memory of this............ NEVERMIND!!!!!! Lets just stick with... You know too much


----------

